# Getting an adult from a breeder



## foxbd (Jan 18, 2009)

We're looking at getting a GSD later this year. We're considering puppies and rescues, but I've seen numerous breeder websites where they're offering they're breeding stock. I know its hard to generalize, but do these tend to make good family dogs? How well do they do when introduced to a new family in middle-age? Thanks,

Dan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Older retired breeding females can make great companions. The ones I know who have changed homes are happy to be the center of attention and be able to be house dogs rather than kennel dogs. Dogs are adaptable, and if the female has not been a real family dog before, she will think she's gone to heaven!

Lee


----------



## foxbd (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm...hadn't thought about it that way but it makes sense. I'm mostly concerned about how that kind of dog would do with my kids and whether she'd want to eat my cat. Do breeding dogs tend to be well socialized? Thanks for the response,

Dan


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I adopted a 6 yr old female from a breeder who had her returned when her owner had health problems. She has settled in perfectly, she was never meant to be a kennel dog and was stressed when returned, so sometimes good breeders have their own "rescues" as well. I wouldn't hesitate to adopt another older dog, they deserve loving homes too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The only thing to think about is that if a dog has been kept in a kennel most of her life you may have a more difficult time with housebreaking.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It really depends on the breeder and how the dog was kept, how well they were socialized and so on... One of the things I was looking at was getting a retired dog from a breeder and I made sure to ask about where the dog was living, how often they were in the house (if ever), if they were regularly exposed to other dogs, kids or cats and so on.

The dog I ended up adopting (Bianca) had been bought as a puppy to be a breeding/Schutzhund dog, but the owner was not a big-time breeder with tons of dogs so she was kept as a house dog and is very well behaved, good house manners and socialized. She was raised with cats so she gets on perfectly with my cats.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I took an adult female import out of a kennel, moved her into the house with 2 other females and several cats. She wanted to go outside to potty - it was natural. She was so happy to have a bed in teh living room and loved everyone. She had a genetically sound temperament and I feel so badly that she spent the first years of her life deprived of a home in a kennel. Basha was a kennel dog in Europe and immediately took to living in the house, including being housebroken naturally. She also adores children, and to my knowledge, had never been around them.

Lee


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I got my white gsd Lizzie when she was 5 years old from a breeder and she was a breeding dog, shes the best dog i haver had, when i first got her i had a cat that just had kittens and she got along with them perfectly, the kittens would lay on her belly sometimes and she just loved my younger son, shes going to be 7 yrs old this march and shes just loves attention and plays with the other dogs like she was still a pup.

Steve


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

We try to rotate our dogs in the house so that most get that chance that they didn't while living in Europe. Some breeder even have younger dogs to that may fit your life style. Sometimes a dog just isn't what a breeder is looking for as a breeding male/female but may make that special family pet


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've taken in MANY adult dogs, some with very serious issues, including my Aussie (Misty) who was slated for euthanasia because she was "vicious" and untrainable. But she had 2 week old pups when we (the rescue group I worked with) got her from the pound so I chose to keep her til the pups were weaned at least. In that time she learned to trust me and be began a wonderful relationship that lasted til she was 17. With support and instruction she became a wonderful trustworthy dog who was our official "Donor dog" for blood at the clinic because she was so calm and easy to handle. So much depends on the work YOU do with the new dog... and realize that you may have to train or support them thru some transitions before they settle in. Duke was a feral dog for 2 years before I got him, and took a couple bounces before he landed here. It took quite a while, but he is turning out to be a great dog as well.

Meet the new prospect and do what your gut tells you. DON'T adopt one from pity... choose one who you feel is your dog the 1st time you meet them.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Sam, my senior GSD, was a retired breeder when I got her & she's been pure pleasure to live with. House trained, well mannered, reliable, steady, good with other animals including parrots, exceptional with children & small dogs, smart, personable, willing & a absolute sweetheart. I LOVE this girl. IMO, decent breeders should have exemplary adults. (IF not, what are they breeding & why?)


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

One of my girls was purchased from a breeder at 3 years old - she'll be 8 this year. She had been 100% a kennel dog and transitioned very easily to being a house dog. Actually she is a better house dog than any of my others - she NEVER has accidents, gets into trouble, garbage picks, or steals food off the counters







She is the perfect pet.

She did want to eat my cat at first, but figured out quickly that he is off limits and she's wonderful with him now. I don't have kids, but she's been around some and is very gentle with them.

If the dog has a solid temperament then being raised in a kennel won't change that.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No issue, if the dog has a good, solid temperament. Does not matter if he/she were a kennel dog. Some are worked, played with every day, so not a full time kennel dog, per se.

The one that I know that had an issue is when the owner had him crated in the house during the day when they were at work minimum 8 to 10 hours per day, plus at night due to other dogs (who most were crated as well -sometimes rotated who was out at night). 

That took some adjusting - dog was used to be able to move around and now he was confined to a crate (but was "in the house", which was one of the requests...).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got my first GSD from a breeder, she was 3.5 years old (spayed). Go to a good breeder or rescue. I don't like breeders dumping breeding stock just b/c they don't breed any more.


----------



## foxbd (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses. This sounds like it could be a good option. Puppies SEEM so cute and fun but I'd rather avoid the stress if we could find an older dog that fit our situation. Only concern is the kids and cat -- some of you mentioned that the dogs you got are great now but started out with serious issues, and I wouldn't feel comfortable taking a chance with small kids.

Any suggestions on finding good post-breeding dog (other than going through all the breeder websites and contacting them individually)? Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Sometimes breeders have on their website that they have a dog up for adoption. Or, you could just email breeders too. If the dog is young, you may be looking at big bucks if they are still breedworthy but some dogs may not be making the cut for whatever reason and they may be had for the price of a puppy. Or if they are older (5+ or older), you might get them for the cost of the spay/neuter.

I don't think I will ever get another puppy. So much easier to see what you are getting with an adult. If a dog has a solid temperament, should be no reason that he/she couldn't fit right into a new situation.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I wrote to several good breeders and told them my needs, small dog friendly, special needs friendly, cat friendly, and they were able to find the perfect dog. Often if they don't have one but they know someone is looking, they may know someone who has exactly the right dog. Meisha didn't come from the breeders I wrote to, but one's handler, also a breeder, had her. She isn't a retired breeder but needed a home. Good breeders take back dogs of their breeding in emergencies so often may have one available.

Be open and upfront with your requirements, and be prepared to wait or maybe have one from a friend of who you contact, their recommendation should be good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: foxbd
> Any suggestions on finding good post-breeding dog (other than going through all the breeder websites and contacting them individually)?


You can tried the classified ads on Pedigree Database: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/
That's where I found my German Shepherd...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I got Roxie(ikon pic) from a breeder, lived in kennel her entire life, house broke and turned into a hausfra in no time


----------

